
Rebuttal to hungry judges give harsher sentences - rakkhi
http://m.pnas.org/content/108/42/E834.full
======
ivan_ah
This is more of a "Reply" to the rebuttal; the actual rebuttal is here
[https://www.pnas.org/content/108/42/E833](https://www.pnas.org/content/108/42/E833)
And this is the original paper
[https://www.pnas.org/content/108/17/6889](https://www.pnas.org/content/108/17/6889)

My two cents (as a pre-morning-coffee-biased and non-expert judge of this
research) is that sample sizes are pretty small so authors shouldn't be
reading too much into the "importance" of factors in logistic regression
model.

